# 1995 MF231



## dobolina (Jun 22, 2020)

I have a 1995 MF231 I have owned since new. It has the 232 Loader run by a front mounted pump. I have seen a couple of youtube videos that show a MF231 with rear hydraulic fittings for the 232 loader. Is that setup factory or an aftermarket product? I didn't think the 231 had internal hydraulics to run a loader. Question #2: Is there a published procedure for replacing the alternator belt for a 231 with the front pump? Looks like the radiator may have to come out to access the pump driveshaft attachment to the engine pulley. I'm new to the forum and I am definitely not an experienced tractor mechanic!
Question # 3: I have never had the loader off the tractor. Will someone tell me how to remove/reinstall the 232 loader? The manual that came with the tractor for the loader tells how to remove it but says nothing about the pump after you get the loader almost off.
Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is a video that shows the loader being hooked up and using the rear remotes. 




The hook up is nearer to the end of the video.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy dobolina, welcome to the tractor forum.

My neighbor had a 231 which I worked on occasionally. It had a front engine-mounted pump, so I am guessing that this was standard with the tractor. It is easy to remove the small drive shaft between the engine pulley and the front pump. Just remove the mounting bolts on the pump and slide it forward.


----------



## dobolina (Jun 22, 2020)

BigT said:


> Howdy dobolina, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> My neighbor had a 231 which I worked on occasionally. It had a front engine-mounted pump, so I am guessing that this was standard with the tractor. It is easy to remove the small drive shaft between the engine pulley and the front pump. Just remove the mounting bolts on the pump and slide it forward.


BigT, thanks so much for the quick reply and the welcome to the forum.. I am going to start the job this weekend. Glad I found this forum!


----------



## dobolina (Jun 22, 2020)

pogobill said:


> There is a video that shows the loader being hooked up and using the rear remotes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning pogobill, thanks for the reply.
I have watched that video but the tractor does not have a front pump. It has rear hydraulics.
Are they(hydraulics) internal or did I miss seeing a PTO mounted pump? My concern with the front pump system is when the loader is almost off how do I finish removing it(loader) and still have control to finish the loader removal? The pump/hoses have very little slack. As I said in my original post the MF232 loader manual does not address this issue. Thanks again for the help>


----------



## dobolina (Jun 22, 2020)

Larry, Service Manager, at "BLACKLAND IMPLEMENT, INC." in Temple, TX. had the info I needed
to remove my MF 232 loader. There is enough slack in the hoses that run down the R/H side
of the loader boom rail. Once you get the boom unpinned and raised a few inches, slowly back
the tractor, watching the hoses as you move back. When you are clear of the loader shut down and move to front of machine and disconnect the pump from the engine. Place the pump on a support to keep it off the ground. Not sure how pump driveshaft is secured to engine. I will give an updated post when I find that out! The drive may be splined or threaded or bolted to the engine pulley. I am very thankful for all of the reply's to my questions. Thanks guy's!!!!!


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

To replace the fan belt remove the bolts holding the flat coupler plate onto the front engine pulley the shaft MAY move far enough forward to squeeze the belt in if it doesn't enough you will have to take the mounting bolts out of the pump. The shaft screws into the flat plate and can be removed after the pump is removed. Remember to turn it the same way the engine turns to loosen it Then the plate can be lifted out. The pump is either keyed or splined to the shaft. And will hopefully slide apart. 
Those loaders were sold without any hydraulics except for the cylinders and lines. The buyer had a choice of front pump, PTO pump, or a package of 4 hoses to use existing tractor hydraulics. If I remember correctly they had a choice of two cylinder sizes. 2 1/2" when using an front or rear pump and 2" when using the scotch yoke pump. I used to set up many of those and the 236 loader using tractor hydraulics mainly because the price was cheaper. But usually always used the loader mounted control valve with the bracket modified to aim the valve toward the operator. Would often use the auxiliary pump (internal) pump go thru the couplers and lock one of the lever so it would not center to feed the loader mounted valve. If the owner wanted to dismount the loader he would just back out of it pull the hoses out of the couplers and unlock the auxiliary lever. Of course some were set up almost identical but used the scotch yoke pump instead, they were just a little slower to raise and dump.


----------



## dobolina (Jun 22, 2020)

Thank you BUSTED TRACTOR! I will be starting this project over the 4th.of July weekend.
I was looking at my pump driveshaft-It has a hex for a wrench/socket for removal(L/H)
threads. The engine pulley adapter bolts look difficult to get to, so I will unscrew the shaft first and try to get the belt down past the front of the pulley. If not, off comes the adapter!!!!
Again, thanks for the detailed reply. I will post my results later.


----------

